# First pics of the Spec V



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Ok, I have been out of work on disability so this took a long time yesterday to hand wash, shammy and wax. I will do a better wax job later, but it was her first one in 9 months (I know I know, BAD daddy ) Enjoy...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

looks good, i like it


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Sexy yet refined. I dont know what I'm talking about but good job so far.


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments! Yeah I found some nasty scratches along the bottom when I waxed it, so I debadged the SE-R from the front fenders tonight and gave her another coat of wax. I may have to send it to my buddy's details shop next week and have the first layer cut and buffed to take care of it


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

High rider


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Shut yer pie hole hippy  ...Tein Springs as soon as I sell my Jeep


----------

